# control diagram



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

TITUS200 said:


> can somebody help me to desing control diagram foe motor center control panels
> 
> t.m


Yes, absolutely.

My rate is $1800US/day + T&E, and I don't like to stay in cheap hotels.


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

I realize this is an old post, but if the offer still stands I'm in a $1775 plus aforementioned amenities...and extras.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> 
> My rate is $1800US/day + T&E, and I don't like to stay in cheap hotels.


Love to help but i'm stumped what is a foe motor?????


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Introyble said:


> Love to help but i'm stumped what is a foe motor?????


The opposite of a friend motor?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

New English Terms

*Desing *To remove the sing from something or somebody 
(e.g. an American Idol contestant)

*FOE *motor A motor that refuses to be your friend

*Motor Center Control *Control of the center of a motor


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

You guys work too cheap. :no:


----------

